# Homemade Zamboni :-)



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, Canada....










[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention! Good job!


----------

